# wwwwwoooooo  hhhhhoooooooo!



## manybirds (Sep 11, 2011)

So i raise ES rabbits and FG rabbits and raise for ARBA showing. I have wanted a english angora forever. well we went to wisconsin state convention yesterday and i finnally got one! he is a lilac tort and beautiful. a nice short compact body with thick dense wool. it's a buck and i'm very excited!


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 11, 2011)

c


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 11, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> yeah well, thats nice and all, but um..........the pics? where are the pics? seriously, dont you know the rules?
> 
> lol, Congrats! I'm glad that your so excited and happy  I hope that he is everything that you've been hoping for.
> 
> (seriously, pics? I have no idea what a lilac tort looks like and I am very curious)


Yes please pics.  Always thought lilac on a rabbit was a unique color.  Would love to see him.  Glad you found what you want.


----------



## manybirds (Sep 11, 2011)

in angora's color is harder to tell but if you know what to look at not too bad. i'll try to post pics tomorrow but i am not good at that stuff. you would not believe how cute and wuzzy he is. english angora's, at least the ones i've met, are very sweet like ragdolls. oooooooooo he's so cute. and sweet. and pretty. from good blood lines too.


----------



## dbunni (Sep 12, 2011)

Who did he come out of ... just curious ... as for the pix, lilac torts never pix as good as they are ... just the coloration and cameras.  They always look better in person!  Congrats on the new kid ...


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 12, 2011)

dbunni said:
			
		

> Who did he come out of ... just curious ... as for the pix, lilac torts never pix as good as they are ... just the coloration and cameras.  They always look better in person!  Congrats on the new kid ...


Nothing is better than seeing it in person, but pix, no matter how bad or good, are still nice to post to let others celebrate with you on your new animal.


----------



## manybirds (Sep 12, 2011)

dbunni said:
			
		

> Who did he come out of ... just curious ... as for the pix, lilac torts never pix as good as they are ... just the coloration and cameras.  They always look better in person!  Congrats on the new kid ...


You probably don't know them but i'll post names, the one in my area is a terri who has amazing show animals. i'de have too look at the pedigree to get more.


----------



## manybirds (Sep 12, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> dbunni said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


soon i'll try but i'll have to get some good pics first


----------



## Zephyr Farms (Sep 20, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## manybirds (Sep 20, 2011)

Zephyr Farms said:
			
		

> Congrats!


thanks! he's a love


----------



## gaited horse (Sep 21, 2011)

Where are the pictures?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 21, 2011)

HAHAHAHA!!! Guess you might have learned never to post anything like this w/out pics again!!!


----------

